# Conc Mas Ass of California and Nevada



## McEngr (Mar 7, 2012)

Has anyone used this textbook for their studies? If so, what's your opinion on its usefulness as compared with the Amrhein book?

Thanks.


----------



## McEngr (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, I bit the bullet and purchased the 2009 Design of Reinforced Masonry Structures book. I believe it is superior to the Amrhein book as it is clear and to the point, organized well, and gives plenty of useful exam-problem illustrations for high-seismic prone problems. It can be purchased on the following LINK:

http://cmacn.org/bookstore-CMACN.htm#CMA020-09


----------



## steve1997 (Mar 19, 2012)

I use the the Concrete Association of California and Nevada and highly recommend it. It came in very handy when taking the SE


----------



## McEngr (Mar 19, 2012)

steve: Did you take the lateral in October 2011? If so, how'd it go?


----------



## steve1997 (Mar 20, 2012)

I only took the vertical component in October and passed it and I will be taking the Lateral next month.


----------

